# intel 955 Elvis Presler Extreme CPU



## tony929292 (Jan 9, 2006)

does any one know when this cpu goes on sale going to do some upgrades

1.  intel 955 Elvis Presler Extreme 
2.  2 150 gb raptors for raid 0 ($600)
3.  Thermaltake Tai-Chi Computer Case with liquid cooling system ($450)
4.   2 nvidia g71 gpus  (512mb)
(rounding to nearest $25)

but i dont know how much this will cost the graphics cards arent out yet and cant find the cpu for sale any where

if you guys would try to give me a estimate i am thinking cpu $1000  and 2 512 g71 $1100 

est $3150

thanks


----------



## Steven B (Jan 9, 2006)

WHy you call it the elvis prestler? Your estimates seem right


----------



## tony929292 (Jan 9, 2006)

cause that what the reviews on it r callin it


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 9, 2006)

you want a highest-end cpu which has been released a few weeks ago to go on sale?

Intel Pentium 4 3.20GHz Extreme Edition Sockel-478 boxed, 200MHz FSB, 2048kB Cache 
went from € 899 in january 2004 to € 816 in fall 2005 ..

uh did you mean when it will be available in shops?


----------



## tony929292 (Jan 9, 2006)

when its in store w1zz


----------

